
Microsoft wins US import ban on Motorola’s Android devices - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/05/microsoft-wins-us-import-ban-on-motorolas-android-devices/
======
AlexFromBelgium
... patent on “generating meeting requests” _facepalm_

------
bfrs
If this is true, then I have no more doubt that Microsoft is a zombie company.

